

Show HN: OneClickMobile – Pack WebApps into Android/IOS Native Hybrid Apps - srid68
https://github.com/Arshu/OneClickMobile

======
khc
the instruction is very long for something that's "one click"

------
bennyp101
What are the advantages over say, Titanium?

~~~
iovar
Or Phonegap Build ? Or Cocoon JS ?

